# Ireland 2012



## Timeshare Von (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm just starting my planning process for a TS vacation to Ireland, hopefully for two weeks (via TS exchanges) in late April/early May.  I'm really bummed to have to deal with the whole "trading power" issue through RCI so I will also be considering using DAE.

What I'm curious about right now, however, is the driving aspects of the trip.  We did two weeks in the UK/Scotland back in November 2006 and were fine . . . hubby was fine doing the driving, I was fine riding 

We are curious about how driving in Ireland compares to say Scotland.  I've read about the narrow roads, etc in Ireland . . . but they have them in Scotland's highlands too.

Anyone who has been to both, and preferably driven both?  We'd love to hear from you!

Von


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 18, 2010)

I've driven both, and have to say that the roads were absolutely fine in the part of Ireland we were in (SE).  We were at Knocktopher Abbey, and there is a motorway almost the whole way there from the Dublin airport.  The motorway will take you on farther south to the coast at Waterford as well.  We took a few shortcuts through minor country roads, and they were okay but a bit of a challenge.  The major non-motorway roads were absolutely fine.  You never really have to use the minor country roads, but we saw some shortcuts on the map and took them.

Let me warn you about one thing, though.  The short stretch of motorway coming out of the airport is a toll road but there are no toll booths and only small signs that are very easy to miss.  Cameras collect the license plate numbers and you are expected to pay online by credit card.  If you don't within I believe it was 2 days, there was a penalty, and then successive higher penalties.  The rental car company did not bother to tell us.  Fortunately, at the orientation meeting at Knocktopher, the manager did, and took our credit card and arranged our payment over the internet.  Coming back into the airport, there are no signs about the toll.  There is one business that takes payments but has no signs outside about that, only a small one by the cash register.  If you ask around, you can find out who it is and pay there on the way out.  I suspect a lot of tourists end up with the bill, by then large, sent to the rental car company which then charges it to your credit card.  BTW the car rental company that failed to warn us either picking up or returning the car was Budget.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have never adapted well to driving on the opposite of the road from the opposite side of the car. I make sure that I get an automatic v. standard as they just complicates things for me.

I get a tad "off" when doing this. In particular are the roundabouts.

I found that the drivers in Ireland drive fast, but well and that they are courteous especially when they realize you may be a tourist.


I am sure that you'll do well, it's just me.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Yes the roundabouts are a challenge . . . I thought my DH's head was going to explode on the double rounders . . . like a figure 8 type configuration.

He was "ready" to deal with them when we arrived in Scotland, thinking he'd have a day or two to get used to driving on the opposite side of the street.  NO WAY . . . right out of the Hertz location he was dealing with them!

Von


----------



## scotlass (Nov 19, 2010)

We've had timeshares in both Ireland and Scotland for over 25 years so we  have experience driving in both countries.  The major difference is the quality of the roads.  Our Ireland timeshare is outside of Galway in the west, and the roads in that area are narrow and terrible, uneven with lots of potholes.  In Scotland, we find the roads much better maintained.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 19, 2010)

scotlass said:


> We've had timeshares in both Ireland and Scotland for over 25 years so we  have experience driving in both countries.  The major difference is the quality of the roads.  Our Ireland timeshare is outside of Galway in the west, and the roads in that area are narrow and terrible, uneven with lots of potholes.  In Scotland, we find the roads much better maintained.



Ditto these sentiments, but would like to clarify that the eastern part of Ireland has more motorways than the west.  In '09 we were able to travel nearly all the way from Fitzpatrick's Castle in Killiney to Cork via motorway and, Ireland's monetary crisis notwithstanding, I would expect even more routes to be in place in '12.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 19, 2010)

We thought UK & Scotland were easier than Ireland for driving, and we were only on the east side of Ireland, when we based at Fitzpatrick. In UK/Scotland not only were roads better as mentioned, it was also easier to find our way around, and it so happened in our short experiences that drivers were more courteous. (Ireland reminded us of Boston or NYC so if you're used to driving there you shouldn't have a problem.)

Your US credit card probably won't cover your insurance on rental car in Ireland (they'll tell you this is for a reason, which you can guess), as they will for most other countries in Europe, aside from Italy - so you'll probably have to pay for that from the rental car co, making rentals more expensive. 

If/when we make it to western side of Ireland, I'm sure we'll rent one again tho!


----------



## alanmj (Nov 20, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> Let me warn you about one thing, though.  The short stretch of motorway coming out of the airport is a toll road but there are no toll booths and only small signs that are very easy to miss.  Cameras collect the license plate numbers and you are expected to pay online by credit card.  If you don't within I believe it was 2 days, there was a penalty, and then successive higher penalties.  The rental car company did not bother to tell us.  Fortunately, at the orientation meeting at Knocktopher, the manager did, and took our credit card and arranged our payment over the internet.  Coming back into the airport, there are no signs about the toll.  There is one business that takes payments but has no signs outside about that, only a small one by the cash register.  If you ask around, you can find out who it is and pay there on the way out.  I suspect a lot of tourists end up with the bill, by then large, sent to the rental car company which then charges it to your credit card.  BTW the car rental company that failed to warn us either picking up or returning the car was Budget.



Not sure when you were last in Ireland, but that is nonsense. Huge signs all over the M50 about the toll. But you can ignore them anyway.

Also, all major (Budget, Hertz are the only two with cars at the airport) car rental companies in Ireland now get the toll charges and pay them for you automatically on your credit card. If you pay them yourself, then you'll pay it twice. There is a small overhead, as the rental company charges 3 euro and the toll is only 2 euro, but well worth the extra euro for them to take care of it.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 20, 2010)

alanmj said:


> Not sure when you were last in Ireland, but that is nonsense. Huge signs all over the M50 about the toll. But you can ignore them anyway.
> 
> Also, all major (Budget, Hertz are the only two with cars at the airport) car rental companies in Ireland now get the toll charges and pay them for you automatically on your credit card. If you pay them yourself, then you'll pay it twice. There is a small overhead, as the rental company charges 3 euro and the toll is only 2 euro, but well worth the extra euro for them to take care of it.



We rented from Budget, and they did not tell us anything.  In fact on returning the car, waiting for the agent, I noticed a stack of small flyers way off to the side and they had info on the toll and said you had to pay it yourself and told how.  Too bad they were not giving those out to customers with their paperwork.  As to the signs, we had a wait for our flight and did a quick trip by bus into the city, and specifically looked for the signs but did not see them.  Also, every timeshare exchanger at the orientation meeting was in the same boat and totally unaware of the toll or signs until the manager informed everyone, so they obviously are not placed where most people would see them.


----------



## alanmj (Nov 20, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Your US credit card probably won't cover your insurance on rental car in Ireland (they'll tell you this is for a reason, which you can guess), as they will for most other countries in Europe, aside from Italy - so you'll probably have to pay for that from the rental car co, making rentals more expensive.



The Irish car rental companies are poorly informed/knowledgeable about CDW cover using credit cards. It is true that some gold/platinum cards from the U.S. do not cover Ireland. Some do though, so find out before you arrive and if you are covered then print it out to show them at the counter.

We had to do this a few years ago with our Canadian Gold Visa and Platinum AmEx cards, but now we always use Hertz and are Gold Club members, so it's a breeze.

CDW is expensive here - more so in fact than the rental costs of an A, B or C class car outside summer season. Also expensive is second driver - typically 10 euro PER DAY.

If you fly into Ireland using RyanAir, then use the code they give you to book your Hertz car - best rate possible. Even better than Gold Club (10% or 15%) discounts.

I've lived in both Ireland and Scotland, and the main problem is that Irish roads can be narrow and windy with tall hedges on the side. Scottish roads, esp. in northern Scotland, can be narrow and windy, but there are no trees so you can often see ahead of you easier. Ireland does have more motorways now than Scotland, so you can get fast from Dublin to Cork or Belfast or Galway. But in the country you just have to be careful, esp. as you'll be driving on the right side of the road, which is the left side...


----------



## alanmj (Nov 20, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> We rented from Budget....
> 
> ...so they obviously are not placed where most people would see them



When were you here?

Hertz automatic charge to credit cards is only since this Summer - either July or August.

Same with the signs. Huge signs since the Summer. Lots of them. You'd have to be blind to miss them.


----------



## alanmj (Nov 21, 2010)

alanmj said:


> Same with the signs. Huge signs since the Summer. Lots of them. You'd have to be blind to miss them.



I just drove on the M50 to the airport and back. I counted FIVE signs northbound (towards the airport), of which one was a neon sign right across all three lanes, and SEVEN signs southbound (away from the airport), of which THREE were neon signs across all three lanes. All others were large reflective signs on the side of the motorway.

OK, I admit that one of the reflective signs each way was in Gaelic, but even on those ones the web url for payment was written in English (www.eflow.ie).

You can also pay through payzone branded outlets in the Republic - list of them at www.payzone.ie.

However, as I said at least my car rental company, Hertz, makes the payment for you and you are charged 3 euro. A quick look shows that this is not generally true however:

Budget: Pay your own - http://www.budget.ie/barrier_free_tolling.php
Thrifty: Pays for you - http://www.thrifty.ie/aboutm50tollpayment.php

So you do need to check with your rental agency. 

As I said, only Hertz and Budget have cars at the airport, due to the ongoing construction there is little space at the airport. Other companies, and indeed Hertz and Budget if you arrive daytime or if you don't have status, will drive you off the airport to their depot, which can be quite far away.

Perhaps those who are giving advice, especially those who are continually and frequently giving advice, should preface their comments with the date of their knowledge.... Bad advice can be worse than no advice at all. If you have no advice, you seek it out. If you have bad advice, you may act on it without getting it verified.

My advice is current as of 09:55am GMT on 21 November, 2010.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 21, 2010)

Was there is late April.



alanmj said:


> When were you here?
> 
> Hertz automatic charge to credit cards is only since this Summer - either July or August.
> 
> Same with the signs. Huge signs since the Summer. Lots of them. You'd have to be blind to miss them.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks again for all of the input and advice, especially on the tolls and payment of them.

Now if only I can figure out this RCI TP stuff and land a couple of decent exchanges for 2012 

Von


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 21, 2010)

I would also keep a watch on DAE.  I posted a 3BR June Ireland DAE sighting on TS4MS a few weeks ago.  In fact, it would be useful to join and put in a request.  Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey is one I would put in a request for - great resort.  It comes up reasonably often at DAE.  EArlier this year I posted an August 2BR sighting for it at TS4MS.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 24, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> I would also keep a watch on DAE.  I posted a 3BR June Ireland DAE sighting on TS4MS a few weeks ago.  In fact, it would be useful to join and put in a request.  Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey is one I would put in a request for - great resort.  It comes up reasonably often at DAE.  EArlier this year I posted an August 2BR sighting for it at TS4MS.



I actually had Ireland for 2011 on my DAE but it didn't come through fast enough . . . so I moved on to other plans for next year.  I have, however, opened an exchange request with DAE for the week(s) I'm looking for in 2012.  We are open as to the resorts and somewhat the dates as we have a three week window to book two consecutive weeks . . . ideally in two different regions of the country.

We will be purchasing our airling tix when they become available this summer via American Airlines using miles . . . so that will be the point at which we'll be locked in on the dates.  I'm relatively confident something will show up on DAE 

Thanks!
Von


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 24, 2010)

We really liked Knocktopher Abbey.  It has a lot of charm  and is very well located. The building was a medieval abbey that was converted into an aristocratic manor house after the dissolution.


----------



## bailey (Nov 25, 2010)

What is TS4MS?


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 26, 2010)

bailey said:


> What is TS4MS?



www.timeshareforums.com


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 7, 2010)

I deposited my 2012 floating week (picked wk 27) and got 43 TP for a studio in Hawaii.  I'm pretty happy . . . just confirmed an exchange into Ireland (Connemera Cottages, 4/28/12) for 33 TP and change back 

Now to score an exchange for the week prior (hopefully near Wexford/Waterford) and we'll be set!


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 8, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I deposited my 2012 floating week (picked wk 27) and got 43 TP for a studio in Hawaii.  I'm pretty happy . . . just confirmed an exchange into Ireland (Connemera Cottages, 4/28/12) for 33 TP and change back
> 
> Now to score an exchange for the week prior (hopefully near Wexford/Waterford) and we'll be set!




Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey is about an hour or less by motorway from Waterford, and as I recall Wexford was not far away either.  You won't get it from RCI, however, as Seasons jumped ship from RCI and blasted them both over their rentals to the public and the unfair relationship between Points and Weeks a few years ago.  To get an exchange into Knocktopher Abbey, you will need to use II or DAE.  UKRE may also get them, and would probably be accesible through their trading partner HTSE.

Ireland was definitely underpointed compared to a studio in Hawaii.  Ireland is high demand and very low supply year round.  If II is smart, they will use the general RCI underpointing in Europe to eat RCI's lunch there.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2010)

I do have a request in through DAE, which I now need to update (thanks for the reminder).  I remember you talking about that resort and I hope I'm fortunate enough to land it.  Unfortunately, with all of my other accommodations booked, however, I did lose my flexibility on dates.  That's OK . . . I'm very happy with how the trip is shaping up.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 8, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I deposited my 2012 floating week (picked wk 27) and got 43 TP for a studio in Hawaii.  I'm pretty happy . . . just confirmed an exchange into Ireland (Connemera Cottages, 4/28/12) for 33 TP and change back
> 
> Now to score an exchange for the week prior (hopefully near Wexford/Waterford) and we'll be set!



You will love that area of Ireland!  Galway, Cong (be sure to see The Quiet Man before you go), Westport, Croagh Patrick & Knock which are meaningful to Catholics, the Aran Islands.... Your week will go by quickly!

I would suggest you try for Fitzpatrick's Castle near Dublin.  You could easily do daytrips from there to Newgrange, Kilkenny, Wexford and the Wicklow Mts.  Waterford is not too exciting IMHO, especially with the on-again/off-again crystal manufacturer.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking at the map, I think it was probably more like half an hour to Waterford from Knocktopher.  I agree that Waterford was not as interesting as some other places, and we only spent half a day there.  We really liked Kilkenny which was only about 15 minutes from the resort.  I looked at the map mainly to get an idea of how long a direct trip to Wexford would be, and it looks like about an hour.  We went there by back roads and came and went by different routes stopping along the way.  It is very scenic between Knocktopher and Wexford.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> <<snipped>>
> I would suggest you try for Fitzpatrick's Castle near Dublin.  You could easily do daytrips from there to Newgrange, Kilkenny, Wexford and the Wicklow Mts.  Waterford is not too exciting IMHO, especially with the on-again/off-again crystal manufacturer.



We actually have two nights upon our return back to Dublin at the end of our trip, at the Fitzpatrick's Castle (in the hotel).

I really want to pick up a week (of which we'll only use 5 nights) in SE Ireland, Kilkenny/Wexford/Waterford area for the first week we're in Ireland.

I say only 5 nights will be used because we have a castle reserved for Thursday & Friday night of our 1st week at Ballyseede Castle in County Kerry.

From there we head up to Galway for a week (actually 6 nights) at the Connemara Cottages . . . then to Fitzpatrick Castle . . . and finally (after 15 nights) home.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> Looking at the map, I think it was probably more like half an hour to Waterford from Knocktopher.  I agree that Waterford was not as interesting as some other places, and we only spent half a day there.  We really liked Kilkenny which was only about 15 minutes from the resort.  I looked at the map mainly to get an idea of how long a direct trip to Wexford would be, and it looks like about an hour.  We went there by back roads and came and went by different routes stopping along the way.  It is very scenic between Knocktopher and Wexford.



I did update our DAE search and listed this resort as our #1 preference.  With our dates now no longer flexible, however, we may have to compromise on the resort.


----------



## Lis (Feb 21, 2011)

*Irish Roads*

Having spent our honeymoon driving ound Ireland and being from the UK, we did notice a couple of subtle differences:
1) Watch out for the cross roads with no road markings (though you may not even be aware that the other direction has no give way lines) - approach with caution and be prepared for the other driver to cross himself frantically when you hve a near miss.
2) On some major roads we noticed tha cars were sometimes driving along the hard shoulder as faster ars seemed to expect them to pull in - but when the hard shoulder suddenly runs out, this can be frightening.  Don't let yourself be hassled by other drivers.
3) We found that our GB sticker (bring your own for your own country) resulted in other drivers being more generous in their forgiveness when we did seem to be lost.
4) And for anyone from the US, enjoy the roundabouts!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 11, 2011)

*WOOHOO Update*

Booked our airline tickets today on American Airlines, using the miles we got from their CitiBank deal (75k miles for both a personal and business account, with spending terms).  Nice to book 3 R/T's to Dublin with enough left over for 1 R/T to Alaska.

We fly out on 4/20/12 and return on 5/6/12.

Now to book that rental car and score the accommodations for the second week (actually 5 days).


----------



## alanmj (Jun 12, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> We fly out on 4/20/12 and return on 5/6/12.
> 
> Now to book that rental car and score the accommodations for the second week (actually 5 days).



My advice to you would be not to lock yourself into one place for the other 5 days, but to travel around the country with one-night stays in B&Bs or 3-star hotels. Yes, now the motorways are finally finished you can get very quickly from Dublin to Galway or Dublin to Cork or Dublin to Belfast, but if you want to go from any other point A to point B, the roads are slow and congested, so travel times are long.

Hotel prices in Ireland have plummeted since the absolutely stupid "Celtic Tiger" days, and are now the cheapest in Western Europe due to overcapacity. Some hotels have closed. Many offer very cheap deals out of season, which is when you are visiting Ireland and away from Dublin.

The middle of Ireland is not all that interesting - a lot of bog land - so best is to circumnavigate the coast. 
To do (in clockwise order):
- Ring of Kerry and Killarney - yes, this is tourist mecca, and the tour buses are only allowed around in one direction in summertime, but it is beautiful. If you are fit, you can walk up Carrantuohill, the highest peak in Ireland.
- Dingle Peninsula - usually left out by tourists because of the attraction of the Ring of Kerry, but even more beautiful
- Cliffs of Moher - another tourist mecca, but worth it (like the Grand Canyon in its way). Excellent new tourist centre. Watch the videos they show as part of the entry.
- The Burren - on the drive from the Cliffs to Galway, take your time through the Burren.
- Galway - my favourite city in Ireland. Was a dump up to 15-20 years ago, then they pedestrianfied the main streets, and now it is party-central for Ireland. More drinking there than anywhere else - and that really says something! But well worth a visit
- Mayo - many standing stones/megaliths - I had read somewhere than there are more here than anywhere else in Europe. You see them in farmer's fields, and they are ancient and predate Egypt's pyramids. But worth driving around to see the past. You do need lots of time, as small narrow roads with hedges on the sides.
- Donegal - vast and empty and unvisited. But achingly beautiful and the Irish people, as are most people outside the main cities (esp. Dublin) are so warm and friendly and hospitable.
- Derry/Lodonderry - this city has two names depending on whether you are a republican (Derry) or a unionist (Londonderry). Make sure you know which part of the city you are in when you use the name... Walk the city wall and see the Bogside and the battleground inbetween.
- Giant's Causeway - another tourist mecca, but not when you are there and well worth it 
- Belfast - lots to see and do.
- Newgrange - another tourist mecca and tickets are sold on a first come-first served basis, so in summertime if you get there as late as 9:30am you will get a 3pm ticket... But when you are visiting it will be not at all as busy
- Dublin - lots to see and do 

There are many many other things that I should have listed. But for 5 days if you cover these you'll get a taste of the diversity of the island and it will whet your appetite to come back.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for your input Alanmj, but our plans are pretty firm at this point, based on our interests and the fact that my MIL is traveling with us.  We want/need a home base for a few days at a time in order to have the flexibility to just do nothing on any given day, if that is how we're feeling.

We have a very full itinerary, covering all of Ireland with a total of 15 nights . . . 10 in timeshares and the others scattered throughout in castles/hotels and a B&B.

Here is the overall outline of our itinerary:

Arrive on Sat 4/21/12

Sat-->Thur in a timeshare or cottage (TBA) in SE Ireland (Waterford, Wexford or Kilkenny) - 5 nights

Thurs-->Sat at Ballyseede Castle in Tralee (County Kerry) - 2 nights

Sat-->Thurs at Connemara Cottages (timeshare) in Recess (County Galway) - 5 nights

Thurs B&B/Hotel in Donegal - 1 night

Fri-->Sun at Fitzpatrick Castle Hotel (County Dublin) - 2nights

Depart on Sun 5/6/12


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 14, 2011)

As much as I had hoped to pick-up a t/s exchange, we gave up and found a very good deal for a cottage.  2BR for the five nights we need for around $400 (based on current exchange rate).  With MF's + exchange fee, we couldn't have done any better especially if we had to combine RCI TPU's to get to enough points for the exchange.

For others reading this thread with interest in Ireland, you may want to check out Imagine Ireland for "self-catering" rentals.


----------

